# Car photo shoot..



## BMW-M6 (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi all,

I'm new here, but I'll introduce myself in a sec in the special forum 


Next week, I'm gonna do a photo shoot with the BMW 5 series.

I saw the new BMW 5 driving Amsterdam yesterday, I thought it wasn't gonna be released until September.. so I went down to the garage and have a look.

A salesman asked if he could help me, so I told him about my passion for BMW's and my hobby photography and I asked if I could do a photo shoot with a BMW.

So he asked if I wanted to use the new 5 series, so I said yes 

So, next week I'm gonna do my first "car" session, since I mostly use B&W films, I wanted to do this photo shoot in B&W too.

Now, since it's my first shoot, what would be better to use, a grey/silver car or a dark color.

I don't have a location yet for the photo shoot, but with suggestions posted here I try and find one which would give the best result.

Personally, I'd prefer the grey/silver, since I was thinking about shooting pics in and/or near a forrest and I figured the trees will be dark, so the car will stand out nicely.

Thanks in advance


----------



## e_ (Jul 16, 2003)

...you get an opportunity to shoot the latest BMW5 series - and all you need/ask for are suggestions on deciding the colour scheme (???)

lol!

Technically, photography - in simple terms - is all about making decisions

In this case you have a choice between grey/silver or black...so:

Make a decision!



I suspect it's more than that, though

You just wanted to share your excitement with us...correct (?)

Welcome to the forum and best wishes on your shoot

Cheers!



e_


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 16, 2003)

Well, yes I must say I am excited, I mean, I don't work for a magazine or anything, and they are giving a 60k euros car away for a day.

The thing is, I haven't done B&W photography yet, and I just don't want to screw this photo shoot, because I promised a poster size copy of my best pic. 

I'm gonna do 2 completely new things, shoot B&W pics, and use a car as my subject.

I think I'll go for the silver car.

I'm gonna do some color as well, gonna look for some nice surroundings this weekend. Do some forrest, maybe try find some country houses and/or small castles just across the Belgian border.

I wanna show both sides of the BMW, the sporty side and the business side.

I hope my brother has the day off next week, so I can try make some pics of the car while driving. (that'll be the 3rd challenge btw)

I'll put up some pics as soon as they are developed.


----------



## e_ (Jul 16, 2003)

Kewl!

...thanks for some extra details and filling in the blanks

I'd be happy to offer some suggestions - but need go for a walk right now

Will pop back in later on and check if there's anything "specific" you'd like some assistance with

Caio!



e_


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 16, 2003)

well, my simple question would be:

what are definately B&W no-no's?

I expect a very hot and sunny day (thank god that thing has airco LOL)

so lots of sunlight


what if it rains? will the photos come out extremely dark?
I don't have artificial light equipment


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 16, 2003)

An overcast day would actually be godsend.  Bright sunlight is so harsh.  

Oh, and if you want to blow one up to poster size, you better shoot with some fine grain film.  You're going to see grain regardless.


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 16, 2003)

that's a thing that has questioned me, cuz someone else mentioned that
to me as well.

what about the posters that you can buy in the shops? I don't
see much grain on those, or just a slight bit.

i was thinking about 50x70 for the photo and then a border around it.

I think I'll bring my digital camera as well, handy to take
shots and see how they work out a bit before taking the actual picture.

today was a day with sun and overcast at the end...
so hopefully I'll get a bit of both then next week.


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 16, 2003)

Posters like that are taken with large format cameras.  When the negative is 4x5 or 8x10 it isn't enlarged very much. 

50x70!?  Even the finest grain 35mm film is going to show quite a bit of grain at 50x70.  Even ISO50 film enlarged to a standard poster size is going to show some grain.


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 16, 2003)

Mmm, will have to take a smaller size then

or get myself a large format camera

might be worth the investment, since I'm planning on 
more poster size photos.

but then again, only got one week.....

what would be a reasonable size bigger format
for normal film?

please note I'm talking 50x70 cm, not inches

sorry for that


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 16, 2003)

oh, cm's makes much more sense.  You'll see some grain, but if the image is not completely sharp it will really show up at that size.  

Large format cameras are expensive.   Mostly due to the film and processing costs.  

Another option would be to get a medium format camera.  A 6x6 would be 10x to get what you're after.  Where as a 35mm negative would need to be enlarged over 20 times.


----------



## photobug (Jul 16, 2003)

You might check local camera shops to see if any of them _rent_ camera equipment. Unless you're looking to do a lot of large prints medium or large format can get a little pricey.

Jim


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 16, 2003)

Good suggestion Jim.

Here I can rent a 4x5 view camera with a 120mm lens for about $65/day or $85 for fri-monday.  4x5 sheet film is about $2/shot.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm sort of confused.  One of your posts I thought you siad you mostly used black and white and then later I thought you siad that black and white is something new for you.  Personally in this situation.  You've got all day with this car right?  I'm guessing your going to use at least 5-10 rolls.  Get some black and white and some color.  I'd also suggest a couple different ISO speeds (just for the heck of it.)  But make sure you have a few rolls of 400 just for tha tall purpose situation.  And as far that moving picuture of the car It won't be too difficult.  Focus on a point on the road w/ a high shutter speed (i'd say at least around 500) and wait for the car to show up.  Hope my advice helps a little.


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 16, 2003)

just use the b+w and the silver car. use a background like a busy street or some thing, and bounce some light of her somewhere...case closed, who's up for a beer?

seriously, gppd luck with any setup you have, and make sure to post em here when you get um...


md


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 17, 2003)

Sorry about that tr0gd0o0r.

dunno how I came up with that sentence.

I recently started a B&W film, but it isn't full yet.

I like B&W photos more than color photos, so I guess I screwed
up my sentence there somewhere


----------



## e_ (Jul 17, 2003)

...lots of good advice already, Eric-M6, but you've put quite a lot of pressure on yourself by promising a poster. Let's hope that doesn't prevent you having fun

My best advice would be to hire a professional/commercial photographer for the day as your "assistant" - if you can afford it

I'm not being flippant: you'll be guaranteed to get the shots you want, the day will be enjoyable viz-a-viz stressful - and you'll learn a lot

Other than that, i'm happy to offer the following suggestions/advice (although you should note i am not a motoring journalist/photographer)

What you propose is technically challenging... 


* _Do some research:_

(i) visit your library - rent some motoring publications and glossy magazines containing advertisements for vehicles. This will give you some ideas for composition

(ii) take careful note of parked vehicles where you live, especially new or polished ones. Look at how the panels and chrome mirror their surroundings and the sun; figure out how you might avoid that from ruining your shots (refer to the magazines for visual clues)

(iii) Decide on what film you are going to use, then shoot and develop/print a roll of each to test your exposure and settings

Remember - "film is cheap, but moments are precious" (an old Russian photographer taught me that) ... you may not have this opportunity again

(iv) previsualise the shots you want to take: make up a story board or a scrap book from the magazines and take it with you


* _Choice of vehicle:_

Grey/silver - preferably with a matte or metallic finish to diminish the mirroring affect of surrounding objects


* _Film:_

(i) Don't get fancy, this is not a time to experiment - use what you are familiar with - or test (as suggested) my personal choices for this job, which would be: 

(ii) Kodak T-Max 100 (B&W) / FUJICHROME Velvia 50 (colour transparency) / FUJIFILM Reala 100 (colour negative) / ILFORD XP-II Super 400 (B&W, C-41 process)

(iii) Take 10 - 12 rolls, minimum


_Equipment_

(i) Camera tripod for the slow film and low light situations (morning and afternoon will provide the best lighting for this work)

(ii) shutter release cable for slow shutter speeds/long exposures

(iii) a hand held light meter for accurate exposures

(iv) lens selection: from 18mm through to 300mm if you have them, primes or zooms

(v) materials to clean off road grime and polish vehicle before each shot


*_Shooting Tips_

(i) unless you are experienced with flash - leave it out. This will only add unnecessary technical challenges 

(ii) shoot to your scrap book/story board (as above) but also experiment - especially with the wide angles up close & low, the mid range for isolated trim or detail on vehicle and long range to foreshorten the subject 

(iii) for good depth of field and retaining entire subject in focus - shoot with your apertures shut down, + 1 to 2 stops from minimum (tripod?) or use the 'depth of field preview' function if available

(iv) don't meter off subject if using TTL, the car will likely fool your meter. Use a hand held for ambient reading - or TTL meter off the ground

(v) try to record what your settings are for each shot:  use this as a reference when prints come back and study the results - you will learn much from this!

(vi) Reconsider your decision not to hire a professional "assistant"  


* _Most Importantly..._

Have fun!



e_


... and now - what about those beers, MD?


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 17, 2003)

HOLY MACARONI!!

what a list!



thanks!

will check out photo store on saturday, I'll bring me camera with me
to see if he can give me some more advice.

It needs replacement though, but a photographer that I met in London
earlier this year told me, "stick to what you got, if you're happy with it"

and I must say I'm happy with my camera, even though it doesn't have
a lot of fancy stuff on it.

maybe I'll buy a new one.... dunno yet  :roll:


----------



## e_ (Jul 18, 2003)

...i'm curious:

Tell me Hank - have you ever actually _used_ a camera before (?)

Go on, you can tell Uncl*e_*



e_


----------

